# 2010/11 official band thread



## dsarge390

Shot my first banded goose on opening day 10-9-10. Last bird of the day and i took the lead bird down. Banded in 2008 or earlier Almont mi. Shot in Macomb county.


----------



## GoneFishin

Drake Wood Duck shot 10/10/10 at FP, online info:

Where bird was banded: Michigan 
Date banded: 08/21/2010 
Species: Wood Duck 

will get more details when certificate is recieved.


----------



## duckbuster808

GoneFishin said:


> Drake Wood Duck shot 10/10/10 at FP, online info:
> 
> Where bird was banded: Michigan
> Date banded: 08/21/2010
> Species: Wood Duck
> 
> will get more details when certificate is recieved.


 
Bet it was banded right there at FP since we banded around 125+ woodies there this summer


----------



## duckbuster808

Shot a Banded American Black Duck this morning while hunting....

Got the basic info since I reported it online....

Banded on 9/04/2010
Location: Ontario, Canada
Shot: 10/13/2010

it didn't wear the braclet long, but that's ok, I saved it a migration south


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy

Mallard Drake banded in Quebec 8/09. Shot and recovered Crowe Island opener weekend 2010, Sunday.


----------



## daryll

A guy in our group shot a double banded canada goose on saturday (10/16/2010) One of the bands was a normal metal band the other was 
a black and yellow plastic band with UFO printed on it. Anybody ever seen one of those or know what it means?


----------



## Branta

daryll said:


> Anybody ever seen one of those or know what it means?


Yellow w/blk ltrs?

short answer is that you shot a nice Mississippi Valley Pop, James Bay Migrator. And you got yourself a nice soveigner!
the Tarsal band (or marker) will have any combination of three characters (letters or symbols). In part; to specifically identify that bird from a known breeding pop and to observe it by non-lethal means.

Betcha a buck it was banded on Akimiski Island and it'll most likely denote banding locale as; "_x kilometers NE from Fort Albany, NT"._

"NT" in this case is Nunavut (_inuit land_) - in this case, NOT the province of Northwest Territories to the far west. (alot of guys mis-interpret their COA's.

because of postal confusions, I believe it's since been changed to _NU_ for Nunavut and _NT_ for NW territories farther to the west.

at any rate, the proof in the puddin' will be to mapblast the banding locale once you have it. I think you'll soon find out there isn't a known location as Fort Albany, Northwest Territories. Oddly, you might not find it under NU as well, but if you then type in "Fort Albany, ON"..... BINGO!

(I don't know when it happened, but Ontario "_spun off_" that northern section, giving it back to the Inuits. Wavie probably knows best being a transplant Canuck or Ontario Gunner can verify.)

like I said; if i was a betting man, I'd say it was banded on Akimiski


----------



## wavie

Branta said:


> (I don't know when it happened, but Ontario "_spun off_" that northern section, giving it back to the Inuits.


officially in 1999.

bander on COA will most likely be Ken Abrams out of Moosenee (even though he is most likely not the bander).
there is a women out of Peterborugh Ont that deals with James bay geese that i report all my collar sightings to and she gets the info to me very quickly. Pm me if you want her email address.


----------



## Branta

Daryl, did it look like this?









(purposely altered for those cyber yahoos out there)


Wavie just reminded me of a lil note we should share on COA's and Banders.

A banders name will be noted on the COA, but please know that this is most likely NOT the actual bander for that bird. Rather, this is the official holder of that banding permit. it's under their name and coordination that the various banding operations are conducted in their region of responsibility.

again, if I was a betting man, it's a near slam dunk that any james bay/SJBP birds will have Ken noted on the COA. His office is also in Peterborough and just a note that a good portion of michigan is closer to Fort Albany, ON than he is! 

In Michigan, a COA will show Stephanie noted as bander, but I'm near positive she wasn't up at Seney, then over to Portage, then downriver, then up to Bay City, back over to Baraga.....


----------



## duckbuster808

daryll said:


> A guy in our group shot a double banded canada goose on saturday (10/16/2010) One of the bands was a normal metal band the other was
> a black and yellow plastic band with UFO printed on it. Anybody ever seen one of those or know what it means?


 
I know where your buddy was huntinggggg :lol: lol...lets just say in golf terms...FOREEEEEE! ....I saw a picture of these bands, as my buddy was one of the hunters in another group in this same area and saw the bands....


----------



## bk87

My buddy shot his first banded duck in 9 years of waterfowl hunting. It was a banded hen greenwing teal taken on the bay on Sunday 10/17. It was the first bird of the day and my brother-in-law also shot his first 2 ducks ever, a teal and a beautiful greenhead. A hunt I'll never forget


----------



## QuackerStacker

Killed a pile of Ringers over the years but never one with any jewelry. This band was wore down to where the numbers are virtually illegible. I was able to make out the numbers after a while. I'll be excited to see how long in the bill this rascal is.


----------



## jimmyz

I shot a drake mallard the second day of the south zone season. Got the information this week. He was a double band, one regular, one green reward band for $100. I received the $100 hand written check from the US Fish & Wildlife Service in Laurel MD. Bird info on certificate:

Band Number 1917-05855
Species Mallard
Age of Bird Hatched in 2009 or earlier
Location 8.7 Miles nw Gatzke, Thief Lake WMA, Marshall County, Minnesota, USA.
Bander Dr. James Berdeen
Minnesota Div of Fish & Wildlife.

Encounter Data Near Erie, Monroe County, Michigan, United States.

Encountered 10-10-2010

I was very happy when I looked down and seen both bands. These were my first duck bands. I shot a banded goose last year in Ohio.


----------



## jimmyz

jimmyz said:


> I shot a drake mallard the second day of the south zone season. Got the information this week. He was a double band, one regular, one green reward band for $100. I received the $100 hand written check from the US Fish & Wildlife Service in Laurel MD. Bird info on certificate:
> 
> Band Number 1917-05855
> Species Mallard
> Age of Bird Hatched in 2009 or earlier
> Location 8.7 Miles nw Gatzke, Thief Lake WMA, Marshall County, Minnesota, USA.
> Bander Dr. James Berdeen
> Minnesota Div of Fish & Wildlife.
> 
> Encounter Data Near Erie, Monroe County, Michigan, United States.
> 
> Encountered 10-10-2010
> 
> I was very happy when I looked down and seen both bands. These were my first duck bands. I shot a banded goose last year in Ohio.


Tried to post pic but must have messed up. I'll try again.


----------



## bayman160

Banded 06/10/2009 Celina Mercer Chio U S A was to young to fly in 2009 Ohio Wildlife Division


----------



## Branta

Cool Bayman!


As an ODNR volunteer, I've personally banded about 1k geese over the years right where your band came from!

Celina is on the northside of Grand Lake. it'd be more correct to say your bird was banded outside of Montezuma on the southside. In Mercer co, all the birds are rounded up and literally crated and trucked from different areas to a central banding location - the Mercer Co. GMA. there, they're banded and then released to a large holding pen while flightless. later that summer, they're released as they're able to fly. 

It's quite the operation really where they even use an ODNR Helicopter in the roundup!

an interesting observation about those birds is that the bands get a really greenish brown color Petina to them. Something to do with the water quality on grand lake (i.e. It's some kinda NASTY!!  ). Might have lost it on yours with all it's travels, but a continual resident Celina bird band is pretty pronounced!

congrats on the recovery!


----------



## QuackerStacker

QuackerStacker said:


> Killed a pile of Ringers over the years but never one with any jewelry. This band was wore down to where the numbers are virtually illegible. I was able to make out the numbers after a while. I'll be excited to see how long in the bill this rascal is.


I received my certficate on Saturday, 10/23/10. (Pretty amazing, federal government got that done in a week!) I was stunned. As I mentioned the band was wore down to a shiny sheen, and I knew it was old. I never thought he would be banded 08/08/1997 though! No wonder he came in as a single. All of his buddies probably have long departed.


----------



## SgtSabre

13+ year-old duck? Wow...


----------



## LoBrass

Shot the little feller in Ohio at a private club outside Port Clinton. Federal band. Will report soon with details.


----------



## duckbuster808

Got my band info back from the Black I shot on the 13th....banded 9/4/2010...hatched in 2010
Bird was banded near Kapuskasing, Ontario, Canada (near the southern tip of the Hudson Bay) Harvested near Lapeer, MI...Bird made a little bit of a flight after being banded I guess lol
Guess I saved it a flight back :lol:

Cool thing about the bird was the final 5 numbers of the band (atleast I thought it was cool)...Band #1887-01234


----------

